

Simulating Roulette Strategies Using the Monte Carlo Method - pmorici
https://sites.google.com/site/ezaroukian/misc/roulette

======
sharemywin
The best strategy I've heard of is to start with bet amount x bet on black or
red or odd or even. Then, if you lose double your bet. if you win start at bet
amount x. Most tables have limits so you will run into a problem eventually.
by double your bet you cover all your previous bets + you'll get bet amount x.
What it allows you to do is win bet amount x like 99.9% of the time but when
you can't double your bet anymore you've lost x + 2x + 4x ... It's also a sure
file way to have lots of anxiety when you've bet on red like 4 or 5 times and
it keeps not coming up. The funny part is mathematically it wouldn't matter if
you switched bet from red to black or odd or even on each successive bet since
each trial is independent. But somehow in our mind it's hard to switch.

